# Turkey what to do?



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

I ended up with a free turkey I am not sure what to do with. I plan on cooking it on the egg. Any suggestions on what to stuff it with? do I need to brine it? Inject it?

Just seeing if you fellas have any good ideas you can throw my way.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I will be doing thanksgiving bird on our BGE. I'm doing a butt at the same time. The flavors marry very well. Last time I coated the bird with olive oil and poultry seasoning. Stuffed with green apples and onions.

I've also done turkey "drunk" style just like a chicken, using a 40oz can of beer. That's amazing as well. 

Damn I'm hungry.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Brine it to keep the meat moist.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've brined them and they turn out nice and moist. And I've cooked them without brining and they're nice and moist. If you have the time, then brine. If not, you're not going to have a dry bird on the Egg, unless you get your heat too high and/or leave it on there too long.

Last year, I just did a rub and some stuffing. No brine. Came out awesome. Probably not going to mess with brining again this year.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Brine isn't necessary on the BGE. Inject the night before and cool at 300-325' till you reach temp. No need to cook low and slow on a turkey cause it doesn't have fat to render. Put bird on the counter for 30 min with a gallon bag of ice in the breast, this will help slow down the cook time of the breast and allow the dark meat to finish at the same time.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

how did you stand up a drunk turkey? Thanks for the suggestions so far, atleast its helping me get some ideas.

I should have time to brine so I may give it a try just for the hell of it.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> how did you stand up a drunk turkey? Thanks for the suggestions so far, atleast its helping me get some ideas.
> 
> I should have time to brine so I may give it a try just for the hell of it.


Same as a drunk chicken except using a 40 oz beer. And carefully balancing the "tripod" using the legs and the can. I have a picture somewhere if I can find it.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> how did you stand up a drunk turkey? Thanks for the suggestions so far, atleast its helping me get some ideas.
> 
> I should have time to brine so I may give it a try just for the hell of it.


Same as a drunk chicken except using a 40 oz beer. And carefully balancing the "tripod" using the legs and the can.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Baked turkey =good, smoked turkey = way better, fried turkey=GOAT!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> how did you stand up a drunk turkey? Thanks for the suggestions so far, atleast its helping me get some ideas.
> 
> I should have time to brine so I may give it a try just for the hell of it.


Same way my wife stands me up when I've had to many! Take me to Waffle House, 2 coffees, triple order of hash browns,scattered,smothered,smooched, shrunk, basically everything! Then 10 mins later I stand up tell her lets go! And then tell her to floor it cuse I have 5 mins to find a latrine!lol


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a way to "flatten" it so it cooks evenly on the BGE.

"Spatchcock"

http://www.bonappetit.com/recipes/holidays-recipes/article/how-you-roast-turkey

Jim


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Brine it
Spatchcock it
Stuff the skin with herb butter
Layer a a shallow pan with chopped celery, onion, carrots and fresh sprigs of rosemary, thyme and basil and lay the bird atop it
Smoke it at 275'-300'
Only use smoke the first hour
While smoking, mop it liberally with melted butter every hour.
Pay attention to internal temps in thigh and breast and it'll be freaking awesome.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

This works for Turkey too...

http://biggreenegg.com/recipes/simon-and-garfunkel-chicken/

Jim


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ben, I have a large drunken chicken that I use. Not sure where I got it, but love turkey on the egg! Family don't care fer em or I would do them more often!


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

I gotta get one of those Jason. I think its gonna be on my Christmas list this year. Well here is what I ended up doing. I spatchcocked the turkey and covered it in EVOO. Then I covered it in bone sucking rub, garlic salt, and a little bacon molasses seasoning.
The meat came out great, the skin was a little leathery. I cooked it to 165.........think I should have stopped at 160. Anyhow not bad for the first try.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Take it off at 160' and it will still climb to 165'+, next time take it off at 155-158' and let it continue to 160'+ on its own.
Be sure to check both breast and thighs, thighs can go to 175' and still be juicy.

Sometimes there is nothing to be done about the skin when smoking.
Other time a higher temp (352'-350') works OK, or you can flip the bird at 145'+ and turn the heat up.
A light basting with butter or EVOO can help crisp it at this time too.

My Tday bird's skin was slightly chewy but acceptable as it was very tasty.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks Chile, those are all good tips. It didn't even cross my mind to take it off at 155-158. I will definitely try for a higher heat next time I started at 200 and slowly went to 250 and ended up finishing near 300.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Even better, took said smoked turkey and my wife chopped it up and through it in a pan to heat up with a little salt and pepper. Stuck it in a tortilla with lettuce, cheese, sour cream and green tabasco! Delicious left overs. smoked turkey burritos are awesome.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Take whole bird. Stick it in your favorite shrimp/crawfish boil. Boil it for about 25 minutes. Turn heat off and let it cool. Use a bag of ice if rushed for time. Then throw the bird on the smoker for about and hour or 2. Depends how much smoke flavor you want. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

lettheairout said:


> Take whole bird. Stick it in your favorite shrimp/crawfish boil. Boil it for about 25 minutes. Turn heat off and let it cool. Use a bag of ice if rushed for time. Then throw the bird on the smoker for about and hour or 2. Depends how much smoke flavor you want.
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12


Hmmmm... Never heard of boiling a bird before smoking/grilling.
Guess you could call it a Hot Brining/Seasoning.


----------

